# Good frame bag for surly Straggler.



## t-ruh (Jul 8, 2013)

Last spring I bought a 62cm surly straggler and have been using it as a gravel grinding bike. I want to take it to the next level and get into bike packing. I am looking for a good frame bag that will fit the inside triangle of a 62cm Straggler. I would like to keep it under $200. I am also willing to have a custom bag made if no one makes a pre made bag that will fit my frame size. Thanks.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Surly preview some for their "road" bikes but I heard they call an off. I check out the Revelates, https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/frame-bags/Ripio.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Home - Rogue Panda Designs

Nick will sew you a custom and have it to you as fast as a pre-made, was my experience. You want to fill your frame space completely for the most capacity, so custom makes sense for a frame pack.

There are similar quality small volume makers scattered about, find the one closest to you. They use their gear a lot and have really dialed it in.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Check out Rogue Panda.

Great quality, super-easy custom ordering (just send in a pic of your bike frame with a ruler across the top tube) and quick turnaround times.

:thumbsup:

_Edit_ - Ha! Well, there you go - two almost simultaneous endorsements for RP.


----------



## andrusc (Sep 13, 2010)

Would like to add my thumbs up for Nick at Rogue Panda. He has made four frame bags for me, all excellent. And quite inexpensive.


----------



## wilson1417 (Mar 25, 2009)

Came in to say Rogue Panda or a Tangle bag from revelate.


----------



## t-ruh (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm fairly new to bike packing and was wondering how many bags I need for bike packing. Do you guys think that a full frame bag and a large saddle bag will be enough for a warm weather 3day bike pack, or should I also get a handlebar bag. If you guys think I need a handlebar bag what is a good one that will fit in the salsa cowbell nicely. I was also wondering if I should go with a half frame bag like the tangle or a full frame bag. Is there really a massive difference in storage capacity. Thanks


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

A half bag is likely to block, or at least restrict, the use of bottles/cages so I don't see the point. 

Bar bags can generally be forgone for the budgetpacker in favor of a stuff sack or dry bag and some straps.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

With a big frame like yours I would personally take advantage of all that space and go for a full framebag. For that size I would want a horizontal divider and two compartments. Both for storage and to have a more consistent width across the frame. I have a 58cm road frame and I have a single-compartment bag which I wish was divided. But it's an Arizona state flag bag and I can't really put a zipper across the middle of the flag.

I really like the King Cage Top Cap Mount as a solution for a water bottle plus a full frame bag, especially for road riding where I much prefer water bottles to hydration bladders. I use mine with the Cateye BC-100 bottle cage and it's very secure.

Also, if you're new to bikepacking you might be able to strap a stuff sack that you already have to your handlebars. Harnesses and dedicated bags are nicer but that's a good way to try things out. I've also seen people strap a stuff sack under their seat in lieu of a seatbag.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

t-ruh said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'm fairly new to bike packing and was wondering how many bags I need for bike packing. Do you guys think that a full frame bag and a large saddle bag will be enough for a warm weather 3day bike pack, or should I also get a handlebar bag.


You should look through the sticky of bikepacking rigs, get some ideas of what/how people pack. And more importantly, you should gather up all the gear you need for the trip, and see how much space it takes up. I see some bikepacking set-ups that look shockingly sparse, and some that look as loaded as many loaded pavement tourers. So it helps to have an idea of how much space you need.



t-ruh said:


> If you guys think I need a handlebar bag what is a good one that will fit in the salsa cowbell nicely.


Like big_papa_nuts says, a lot of bikepacking set ups don't use a traditional handlebar bag. Instead they use a dry bag strapped directly to the handlebars or using a harness system like Relevate's. I've done the strap-a-drybag-to-your-handlebars method. It works fine, and, for a 3 day trip, you likely won't mind it. I decided I'd prefer the ease of a harness, but I haven't tried that out yet. Certainly if you're not even sure you need the extra space, you can just make sure you have suitable straps and a dry bag on hand and see if you actually need it. Personally I prefer to get some of weight on the front of the bike, because the back is carrying plenty even if it's just my fat self and no gear.



t-ruh said:


> I was also wondering if I should go with a half frame bag like the tangle or a full frame bag. Is there really a massive difference in storage capacity. Thanks


I haven't tried either, yet, but my full frame bag is on order. I agree that I can't see the point of a tangle bag unless you're travelling very light and know you won't need the space. Right now I have a water bottle cage and an Anything cage mounted in my triangle, but it's clear that there's a lot of wasted space. I'll probably keep that set up for commuting/riding around town, but don't see any reason not to go full frame bag for an actual trip. Water can go in the bag, or it can be mounted elsewhere.

Also a number of bike-packers supplement storage space with a backpack. My goal is always to keep all my gear on the bike, not on my back, but if you're trying to go without racks and are having trouble paring your gear down to fit, that's an option as well.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

*Straggler Frame Pack*

A full divided frame bag with that much frame space is very enviable. For actual trips out for a few days at a time that would be the best route to go without question. Bladder on top, snacks, lots of other stuff you can jam in there. Bottom: tubes, tools, pump, batteries, other 'heavy' things.

Partials definitely have their place though.
Here's a pic of my 56cm straggler with a partial frame pack I made. Great for long day rides where I put: 2L bladder, tools, tube, pump, batteries, snack, extra gloves.
1 bottle on the frame has some mix in it. 
Small Porcelain Rocket Charlene seat bag carries layers. 3C and pouring rain for hours and hours on end isn't fun so I gotta bring extra gloves and a synthetic puffy.
Cheers!


----------



## newdee (Apr 4, 2014)

I have two Porcelain rocket frame bags. Craftsmanship and attention to detail is above and beyond. Scott was great to deal with when it came to figuring out the particulars. 

Besides they are cheap for you now with the Canadian Peso being so low.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

newdee said:


> I have two Porcelain rocket frame bags. Craftsmanship and attention to detail is above and beyond. Scott was great to deal with when it came to figuring out the particulars.
> 
> Besides they are cheap for you now with the Canadian Peso being so low.


Scott does a great job. I think he prices in USD so I don't know about the C-peso thing.










He is also a straggler owner. :thumbsup:


----------



## t-ruh (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for all the replies. I've decided to go with the tangle frame bag and a custom bag from rogue panda. I am going to use the tangle for my 5+ hour rides and the full bag as part of my overnight setup. I am still deciding on a good saddle bag though. Any suggestions help.Also vikb what size is your straggler.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

For a saddle bag just make sure whichever one you get will clear your rear tire. Anything Porcelain Rocket would be the way I would go. Three available sizes. The one in the pic above of my bike is the 'Charlene'. It's awesome.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

t-ruh said:


> Hey guys thanks for all the replies. I've decided to go with the tangle frame bag and a custom bag from rogue panda. I am going to use the tangle for my 5+ hour rides and the full bag as part of my overnight setup. I am still deciding on a good saddle bag though. Any suggestions help.Also vikb what size is your straggler.


Scott's Straggler is posted above ^^. He's like 5'9" not sure what size Straggler he rides. My guess would be a 52cm or 54cm bike.










I'm taller than Scott and ride a 58cm Straggler. I don't have a frame bag for mine though.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Another +1 for Nick at Rogue Panda!


----------

